# The first Democrat: Christopher Columbus



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Christopher Columbus, the first, and probably greatest Democrat of them all. 

He left not knowing where he was going, and when he got there he didn't know where he was.
He returned not knowing where he had been, and did it all on somebody else's money.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:anim_lol::anim_lol:ROTFLMAO! :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

*democrats*


----------

